# Let your WAGS have their say!!



## beaki (28 Aug 2007)

Hey!!

Just in cae any of you havent noticed, I have created a new section in the forum index so your wifes/girlfriends/partners can come and discuss how much time you lot spend with your hands or tools in a tank! 

Sign your partners up today and let them have their say!

And remember whatever is said in Tail Wags, stays in Tail Wags!!

Thanks

Beaki


----------



## George Farmer (28 Aug 2007)

Good idea, beaki.  

Only one problem, Janine doesn't know how to use a computer.  Probably a good job really...


----------



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2007)

Hi Beaki, well done for getting it up and running so quickly. i'll mention it to danielle and get her to sign up. My only issue is if she gets on with all you lot then she'll hog the computer all night so i wont be able to talk fish with the guys....

just remember girlies play nice... we can still see you!!! 

have fun,
James


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Aug 2007)

Agree with the above.


----------



## James Flexton (30 Aug 2007)

lol, you understand my plight then.. i've hooked up my PC to my TV. last night i watch her play digger (80's crappy game like pacman) from 6pm till 9.30 when i fell asleep through boredom. apparently my PC time is after she goes to bed.

goodbye eastenders, holby, CSI, House, NCIS etc... my viewing is now confined to crappy games and sodoku (SP?) grrrr


----------



## beaki (30 Aug 2007)

*Oh boys!! LOL!*

Now now boys - play nicely!!

I understand your dilemna - dan is also very worried that i am hogging the computer (damn MySpace addiction!), there has already been talk of me having my own PC! 

we only need an hour a night to play and then the PC's are all yours (until someone email's back that is! LOL!)

I dont seem to have anyone signed up yet - do i detect a bit of anxiety about it all! LOL!

Bec


----------



## zig (30 Aug 2007)

Well this is a first on any plant/fish related forum that I am member of.

How about a his and hers sort of setup, if you can't beat them join them sort of thing


----------



## beaki (30 Aug 2007)

Mmm - if you mean setting up a tank together - not a fish on lands chance! LOL!

Dan has been trying to blag me for five years to do one, and we have lots of spare tanks! And he wont let me have pink gravel!! LOL!. 

He keeps buying fish and telling me that they are for me and they called things like Daisy and Lilly but it just doesnt wash with me! LOL


----------



## Maximumbob (30 Aug 2007)

I have informed my 'WAG'...  God help us all


----------



## beaki (30 Aug 2007)

good man!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Aug 2007)

> I understand your dilemna - dan is also very worried that i am hogging the computer (damn MySpace addiction!), there has already been talk of me having my own PC!
> 
> we only need an hour a night to play and then the PC's are all yours (until someone email's back that is! LOL!)



My wife has her own computer.  It is in Portugal and she is welcome to use it anytime she likes.

1 hour is what they all say but then it turns into an ebay spending frenzy followed by the Next Catalogue and then 3 hours looking at Bags R us. lol

Im gonna take a timer off one of my lights and stick it on the PC power and then say Â´1 hour of course you can darling........Must be apower cut babe.  Let me try and sort it out Â´  He He He He

Andy


----------

